# morpheus previous : unable to connect



## Cstar (26. März 2002)

ich hab mir vor kurzem die neue morpheus version, die morpheus previous edition runtergezogen.
Aber wenn ich ein suchergebnis downloaden will, zeigt er an "unable to connect". Auch mit heruntergefahrener Firewall funktionert es nicht besser!
woran liegts?


----------



## FredDurst1577 (30. März 2002)

Hi !

Ich hatte das Problem auch !

Denke mal dass das einfach damit zu tun hat , dass das neue Netzwerk nicht so gut ist . Bin auf KaZaa umgestiegen . Problem gelöst !!! 

M.f.G. David


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

Tips

1)sche*** auf Morpheus preview!

2)wenn er nicht connecten kann dann liegt das wahrscheinlich daran das das netzwerk down ist!


----------

